# Ty-Wrap Guns



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use a T&B Ty rap gun, and it works great.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> If so what did you think of them?


I've never had need to use one but the first thought that came to mind when I saw the thread title was to make sure you don't let that rookie kid anywhere near it.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

just another thing to carry. never needed one. but if somebody proves me wrong , i'll get one. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I like a flush cut where the male end goes through the female holder.. a gun can't get that flush cut like a pair of dikes


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I use a T&B Ty rap gun, and it works great.


i have the same one, it's great. Albeit, flush cutters I get from radio shack work great too. Depends on where I need them.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> .. a gun can't get that flush cut like a pair of dikes





I hate the "***** can do it method"...leaves a sharp edge to shred the next guys knuckles.

Pull the ty-wrap tight with your pliers, then twist the end with your pliers....makes for a smoother non-cutting edge and 1 less tool to carry :thumbsup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I hate the "***** can do it method"...leaves a sharp edge to shred the next guys knuckles.


I hate that. Especially when the next guy is me.



> Pull the ty-wrap tight with your pliers, then twist the end with your pliers....makes for a smoother non-cutting edge and 1 less tool to carry :thumbsup:


What's the fun of carrying one less tool? Sometimes I use these:










But only when I can remember where I put them.:whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The Motts said:


> I hate that. Especially when the next guy is me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those?
Nail trimmers?


:laughing:


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have used my linesman before but when you do cable pull for several months it gets a little hard on the wrist.

BC Sparky girl: Have you ever tried the greenlee version??


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> I have used my linesman before but when you do cable pull for several months it gets a little hard on the wrist.


Yes it does...but I would rather buy a gun than use the ***** for a job of that duration.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

scott_8222 said:


> I have used my linesman before but when you do cable pull for several months it gets a little hard on the wrist.
> 
> BC Sparky girl: Have you ever tried the greenlee version??


nope, but I got my T&B for free, so can't say I would go and spend money on something else. 

The Motts:I got a pair of those too, they are fantastic......

Celtic: in a pinch, yes I have used those for nail trimmers, they do a fine job there too!!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just checked the spelling for "dike and ****" :blink:

They both refer to those short haired ladies who give us nasty looks when we hit on their g/f 

Nothing about hand held pliers.. I figured the SP were going to write one of us up


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I just checked the spelling for "dike and ****" :blink:
> 
> They both refer to those short haired ladies who give us nasty looks when we hit on their g/f
> 
> Nothing about hand held pliers.. I figured the SP were going to write one of us up


Diagonal cutting pliers = Dic?:001_huh: Your guess is as good as mine were the name came from.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I just checked the spelling for "dike and ****" :blink:
> 
> They both refer to those short haired ladies who give us nasty looks when we hit on their g/f
> 
> Nothing about hand held pliers.. I figured the SP were going to write one of us up


Watch your language, those are "alternative lifestyle cutters!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Kletis said:


> Watch your language, those are "alternative lifestyle cutters!!" :thumbsup:


 
:laughing: I heard you guys up that way were PC correct.. good point :thumbsup:


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I also have one of the t & b ones. I keep in my bag and when I have several of them to do I grad them. If I just have a couple to do, I grab the Kleins out of my back pocket and do the twist thing.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> What are those?
> Nail trimmers?
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Nope. Nose hair trimmers.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The Motts said:


> Nope. Nose hair trimmers.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Ty-wrap gun*

Greatest thing since sliced bread for speedy strapping. Just be aware of the tension it applies if you are running Cat. 5.
Too tight tension on it can change the capacitive qualities.

RIVETER


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't use ty-raps on cat5/6, use some of those velcro tys. I love that stuff, easy to add more cables.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Tywraps*

Ford Motor won't buy us velcro straps; We have enough trouble getting AAA batteries.


----------

